# Price for white tape electric fence



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on the type of tape you buy, you can go with 1 or 2 strands (I've got both and they both work well for average sized horses). Also, your weather in your area will dictate how much it will cost because if you live in an area with high winds, you really should get the heavy duty tape that will stand up to wind without sagging/breaking.


----------



## ThisGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont live in an area with powerful winds but there is occasional ice storms in the winter.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I really dont like the tape, lot of wind drag and unless your land is perfectly level seems no way you can get it tight and looking good. Seems either the top or bottom of the tape is loose and wavy.
I do like the 1/4 " diameter electric braid rope. Seems to be easier to work with keep tight and it looks nice. What i did along my drive way is sink concrete and brace the 2 end posts, about 400 foot apart. Then T-posts every 15 foot. Over the T pots I put white PVC post covers. Then used just the ratchet part light duty Hig tension cable adjusters to tighten it. I used 4 strands, but I imagine for a horse 3 would be fine.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A square 2 acres is about 300' on each side, so you would need 2400' for 2 strands. BTW, we use the polyrope, too, and I think you would be happier with it compared to tape. 2400' of polyrope will run you about $200 + posts and insulators, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If this is perimeter fencing go with wire. Should you get high winds the wire will still be standing but the ribbon will have stretched or broken. Ribbon is fine for dividing pastures whereby the animals are still contained should it come down. Don't worry about the horses not seeing the wire, if it's on they will know exactly where it is, they can sense it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you buy the tape, check to see how many metal wires run through it. The cheap stuff will tear , made that mistake . My horses tore down the braided stuff, and the skinny tape. Yes the wider tape will get to sag from teh sind and if there are weeds etc that can blow onto the fence. Tumbleweeds can push down a fence. If you want it for visibility, consider running a thicker top line and then a wire .


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have ten acres, and it is 600 'each side.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think where a lot of people run into the sagging problem is that they put their posts too far apart. On the pen where I've got the wide tape (2 inches), my posts are only about 15 feet apart (I just used the posts from a previous fence) and I've never had one single problem with sagging except when the horses tried to run through it and stretched it out a little.

Even with fairly common 40 mph winds and not uncommon 80+ straightline winds, it's never sagged.

With something that doesn't catch wind like wire or rope, you can get by with the posts being farther apart, but with tape, they need to be closer.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

The tape tends to be the least expensive part of this type of fence. The posts, insulators and charging unit will cost you more than the tape if you don't already have them. As others have mentioned, if this is a perimeter fence, use wire or electrified rope. I wouldn't go less than 3 strands in any material. Two strands are fine for a cross fence inside a secure pasture. 

Depending upon where you are, expect to spend:

Charging unit - $100-150
Posts (60-90 posts at about $7 each) - $400-600
Gate - $150
Insulators -$180
Equipment rental to pound posts - $100-150
Poly rope - $200-400

Expect it to cost around $1200-$1500 to fence 2-3 acres if you start with nothing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree with smrobs posts need to be closer together than for wire or rope. Good bracing on corner posts is a must as well. Ours has come down in hurricanes only with trees falling. One strand at the appropriate height in an already enclosed area to confine for grazing - fine, two as a cross fence OK as your perimeter fence three or better four. I've run tape for over 25 years and never had to add anything to it until we bought a cross with NO respect for electric of any strength.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

OOps meant to add tape is the cheapest part of the equation. I'd run a cost analysis to see the difference between cost of posts and toppers and see if it more expensive to go with rope and fewer posts or tape and more.


----------

